# Newbie



## Scott Anderson (Jan 16, 2019)

Hey folks I'm new to pellet grills and looking forward to the adventure. I just purchased a new Pit Boss 1100 Pro Series hoping that I don't have the temp swings I keep herring
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 about... But anyway just wanted to say hey and happy smokin.


----------



## bluewhisper (Jan 16, 2019)

Welcome to the board! Use the Search here to look up your smoker and see how people use them. Ask and people will answer.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 16, 2019)

Hi Scott,
Welcome to






Lot's here to polish your budding smoking habit.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 16, 2019)

Welcome to the forum don't know much about the pellet grills. but again welcome.

Warren


----------



## RCAlan (Jan 16, 2019)

Scott Anderson said:


> Hey folks I'm new to pellet grills and looking forward to the adventure. I just purchased a new Pit Boss 1100 Pro Series hoping that I don't have the temp swings I keep herring
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome to the Smokingmeatforum Scott...  That PB 1100 Pro Series looks mighty nice.  Make sure You register your smoker with Pit Boss to have access to your warranty and the customer service support for your grill if you ever need it.  If You read and follow the owners manual instructions and don’t take short cuts with the understanding of your smoker, You shouldn’t have or see any wild temp swings with your grill.  Here’s a few tips that will help you though. 

1.  Always preheat your grill for at least 20-30 mins at 300*-350* degrees prior to every cook.
2.  Never just plug your grill in and set the temp to whatever temp and walk away...  Always preheat your grill first.
3.  If You haven’t already, you should invest in a shop-Vac and always clean the fire pot/burn pot after every cook. 
4.  Read, learn and understand the P Settings on your grill.  This is so important and a must to prevent wild temp swings.  P Setting P4 is factory default and is a good setting to start with.  Never use P Settings P6-P7...  If You do, your grill will have a greater chance of flaming out, especially during cold weather. 
5.  Once You’ve preheated your grill and have set your desired temp, you will see the temp go up 20-30 degrees and come back down again...  This is normal, Your grill is just cycling...  It’s adding more pellets to the fire pot.  This will happen during the duration of your cook.  Also, using a water pan will help keep your grills temps stable.
6. Always keep your Smoker clean...  Oil down the Flame Broiler main Plate and Flame Broiler slider with cooking oil to prevent rust after every washing and You should use aluminum foil on them during your cooks as well.  The foil will help make clean ups that much easier too.
7.  Always cover your Smoker with a grill cover when your grill is not in use.  Never leave your grill out in the rain.  Water is a Pellet Grills worst enemy...  If You can, when your grill is not being used, store it in your garage.
8.  If Your not going to use your smoker for over 24 hours, get into a habit of removing the pellets from the hopper and storing them in a proper covered plastic storage container. 
9.  This Forum is the best place on the web to learn about Pit Boss Pellet Grills and Pellet Grills in general..  Read about all the happy PB Owners here and about the unhappy ones that didn’t or couldn’t follow simple instructions...  smh...  You’ll learn what not to do from other people’s mistakes.  If You follow these tips, your grill will put out some fantastic bbq and you’ll be happy with your investment.  Good luck and enjoy. 

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## Scott Anderson (Jan 16, 2019)

Thanks for the replys folks im excited we will be smokin some ribs and butts this weekend. Also thanks for the info great pointers cant wait to start rolling smoke!


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 16, 2019)

welcome to the forum,


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 16, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Scott, happy to have ya join the fun.

Chris


----------



## Lucas Bruursema (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi Scott.  I just got the same smoker and am going through the learning curve (I guess) of grilling on it.  It seems to hold temp at a constant and no real fluctuations.  It seems like I need to learn what temps to cook at since I seem to almost be cremating things on it but I'm curious as to how your liking yours after having it for a bit and have you had any problems with it or any suggestions for grilling or smoking on it?


----------



## retfr8flyr (Apr 8, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Scott. You will get the hang of cooking on your new Pit Boss soon enough and be cranking out great food.


----------



## RCAlan (Apr 8, 2019)

Lucas Bruursema said:


> Hi Scott.  I just got the same smoker and am going through the learning curve (I guess) of grilling on it.  It seems to hold temp at a constant and no real fluctuations.  It seems like I need to learn what temps to cook at since I seem to almost be cremating things on it but I'm curious as to how your liking yours after having it for a bit and have you had any problems with it or any suggestions for grilling or smoking on it?



Welcome to SMF Lucas...  I have a question for You that’ll help the readers here understand the issues you’re having a little better.  What are You trying to bbq/grill and at what temperatures are you cooking at that is causing You to cremate your food??  Sometimes it’s best to keep things simple on your first few cooks until you have a better understanding of what your Smoker/grill can and can’t do and more time and practice for you cooking bbq on it.

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## Lucas Bruursema (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi there!  I basically have thrown a little bit of everything on and been trying/experimenting and using the recommended temperatures for cooking these meats in the back of the pellet grill manual. the recommended temps have said around 400 degrees.  I've done chicken,steak,deer steak,pizza and mac and cheese.  I managed to really burn the meats but they have been medium to almost medium rare with some of the cuts and the pizza almost burned if I hadn't been watching it super close.  The mac and cheese came out decent enough along with the second round of pizzas but again,really had to watch it. This time I had it set at 350 and seemed to help.  The tops of the pizzas didn't get as done as I liked because the crust was close to burning.  So that's were at.  Not sure if I need to be concerned with anything with the grill or newbie mistakes being made....and I am almost certain it's the latter!  Just hoping to get lots of advice to help me figure things out before I start throwing more expensive meats into a possible crematorium!


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 9, 2019)

Lucas welcome to SMF glad you joined us. If your trying to smoke things cut the pit temp back to about 225-250 if your trying to grill things your probably in the right range of temps for that


----------



## RCAlan (Apr 9, 2019)

Lucas Bruursema said:


> Hi there!  I basically have thrown a little bit of everything on and been trying/experimenting and using the recommended temperatures for cooking these meats in the back of the pellet grill manual. the recommended temps have said around 400 degrees.  I've done chicken,steak,deer steak,pizza and mac and cheese.  I managed to really burn the meats but they have been medium to almost medium rare with some of the cuts and the pizza almost burned if I hadn't been watching it super close.  The mac and cheese came out decent enough along with the second round of pizzas but again,really had to watch it. This time I had it set at 350 and seemed to help.  The tops of the pizzas didn't get as done as I liked because the crust was close to burning.  So that's were at.  Not sure if I need to be concerned with anything with the grill or newbie mistakes being made....and I am almost certain it's the latter!  Just hoping to get lots of advice to help me figure things out before I start throwing more expensive meats into a possible crematorium!



Anytime You’re bbqing something and you have your grills temp set above 300* degrees, You have to keep a constant eye on whatever you’re cooking.  If You’re setting your grills temp to 400* degrees like you posted and You have the Flame Broiler Slider in the open position and your food placed in the center or near the center right where the fire pot is located, You’re going to burn up whatever it is you’re trying to cook.  Even if the “Flame Broiler Slider” is in the closed position, the center of your grill is where the Fire Pot is located and the “Direct Flame” is coming from...  So even though your grills temp is set at 350*-400* degrees, it’s actually much hotter right at the center.  I would as Pineywoods suggested, is to back off on the high temps and try cooking the foods you’re trying to grill in the “medium temp” range like 250*-300* degrees.  Take Your time and keep an eye on what you’re trying to cook.  Rushing a cook and adding inexperience with your grill and at bbqing is never ever a Good Mix...  I would first try to Master Low and Slow bbqing...  And any meats that require direct grilling/searing, You must be their to turn the meat and eyeball the food with the grill lid open to prevent burning.  For Chicken, after you’ve “preheated” Your grill properly as per the Owners Manual, then set your grill on Smoke mode and run it on Smoke mode for 20-mins to add some smoke flavor and then kick up the grills temp to 300* degrees and finish off the cook while keeping an eye on it.  The same with Pizza, but set the grills temp at 350* degrees and don’t place the pizza in the center...  Place it to the far right or far left in your grill and everything will turn out just right.  It may require a few more minutes of cook time, but the end results will be a perfectly smoked bbq pizza.  Once You’ve done it a few times and you have a better understanding of what you’re trying to do, then You can make subtle adjustments to your cook if it’s necessary.  Again, with high temps bbqing/grilling, You must keep an eye on whatever it is you’re trying to cook to prevent burning up your food...  and search the web for different recipes cooked on Pellet Grills for added options.  Your PB Pro Series 1100 Pellet Grill can put out some great bbq...  You just have to learn how to use it properly... It takes practice, time and patience...  Oh and in most cases, lower temps.  Good luck.


PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## mike243 (Apr 9, 2019)

I tried pizza ,decided it needs a cold pizza stone to set on to get the topping done, cooking it on the top rack will probably work if you use a pan to put it on ,I normally run it on smoke if doing a steak for a short time then open the slider to char it, no need to run the temp way up to cook a lot of the times imo, the mac and cheese maybe so. It takes time to learn the personality of cookers build up to high temp cooks and watch closely ,they build temps quickly unlike a others


----------



## Lucas Bruursema (Apr 9, 2019)

Thank you all!  Great advice from everybody!  Thank you all so much and I'll give all of your advice a try!  Thanks again!


----------



## Lucas Bruursema (Apr 9, 2019)

Thanks for the advice all!  First things to come out perfect
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 !


----------



## RCAlan (Apr 10, 2019)

Lucas Bruursema said:


> Thanks for the advice all!  First things to come out perfect
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From what You described in your earlier postings about burning up your food, this last cook looks fantastic... Good job..

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## Lucas Bruursema (Apr 10, 2019)

Thank you! Tasted pretty good!


----------



## Lucas Bruursema (Apr 12, 2019)

RCAlan said:


> From what You described in your earlier postings about burning up your food, this last cook looks fantastic... Good job..
> 
> PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## Lucas Bruursema (Apr 12, 2019)

Sorry to bug you but Can you help me understand the P setting? In my manual for the pitboss it only allows me to adjust it in the smoke setting..but does that mean that it adjusts the pellet rate for the different temperatures settings? Is it worth ever adjusting other than when it's really cold? Reason I ask is that I have another thermostat that is checking the grill temp and it is reading higher than the control temp by an average 10 to 20 degrees. Just didn't know if I adjusted the P setting to a higher setting it would help lower the grill temp and put it more in line with controller? Thanks in advance for your thoughts or advice!


----------



## RCAlan (Apr 13, 2019)

Lucas Bruursema said:


> Sorry to bug you but Can you help me understand the P setting? In my manual for the pitboss it only allows me to adjust it in the smoke setting..but does that mean that it adjusts the pellet rate for the different temperatures settings? Is it worth ever adjusting other than when it's really cold? Reason I ask is that I have another thermostat that is checking the grill temp and it is reading higher than the control temp by an average 10 to 20 degrees. Just didn't know if I adjusted the P setting to a higher setting it would help lower the grill temp and put it more in line with controller? Thanks in advance for your thoughts or advice!




P-Settings Info...  You always dial in your P-settings during the preheating procedures/steps...  From what I’ve found, when I preheat my grill and the ambient temperature is between 40*-50* degrees , I’ll set my P-settings to either P3-P2 and not only does it help with control temps while on Smoke Mode, it also helps to keep the grills temps more stable while running higher settings.  Some will say it has no effect, but the key is getting your grill dialed in during the Preheating procedures and You must dial in the P-settings while you’re preheating your grill.  If the ambient temp is below 40* degrees and the Preheating procedures are all completed, I don’t even run Smoke Mode any more...  I’ll just set my grill to 200* degrees to obtain some smoke flavor and this also helps to prevent Flame Outs due to the cold weather while trying to run Smoke Mode.  If the ambient temperature is 60* degrees or higher then You can set your grills P-setting to P4..  Factory Default.  80* degrees or higher, P5 can be set.  I never run P6-P7...  I’ve had to many problems with my grill flaming out, while trying to use P6-P7.  Others may have no issues using P6-P7 while running the Smoke Mode setting and that’s great.  Now, since I use my SD Stick Burning Heat Diffuser, I don’t have to chase for extra smoke flavor anymore.  Remember, Your grill will produce good smoke while running temps from Smoke Mode, 200*, 225* and 250* degrees..  Running temps higher then 250* and your grill will produce less smoke.  Here’s some threads with info about PB P-Settings..  https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pitt-boss-“p”-setting-frustration.284939/ https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/new-to-smoking-intro-and-issues.280512/
Your Thermostat question... Your P-settings may have nothing to do with the different temps you’re getting from the other thermostat you’re using to check your grills temps.  Since You’re testing your grills temps, I have a question for you.  Where are you placing the thermostat that is giving you 10-20* difference in temperature??  If You’re placing it near the center of the grill, your thermostat will always read a bit higher because the Fire Pot/Burn Pit is at the center of the grill.  That 10*-20* degree difference in temperature from Your thermostat is very possible depending on where you placed it in the grill.  I hope the info helps..  Others may wish to chime in as well. 

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## Lucas Bruursema (Apr 13, 2019)

Thanks for the reply!  So it currently is 40 degrees at my house and i got the P setting adjusted to P5 to see what would happen.  The grill is set at 350 and the actual temp reads between 350 to 360.  The thermo I put in is placed near the grill thermo set off the grill rack and its reading between 420 to 400.  So the grill temp readings seem to be what I would say is somewhat stable but my other thermo seems to be off?  Its fairly new so not sure what to think?  The grill thermo on the barrel of course is reading high  Between 420 and 450 and I know it's because the heat is rising.  So should I try going the other way with the P setting?  Your thoughts?


----------



## Lucas Bruursema (Apr 16, 2019)

Just had to say thanks again for all the advice.  Everything I have cooked so far....from retries at pizza to steak burger mashed potatoes and bread....all of come out perfect.  Love this pellet grill and love this forum.  Been a great source of help and info!


----------



## HHYak (Aug 11, 2019)

RCAlan said:


> 6. Always keep your Smoker clean...  Oil down the Flame Broiler main Plate and Flame Broiler slider with cooking oil to prevent rust after every washing and* You should use aluminum foil on them during your cooks as well.  The foil will help make clean ups that much easier too.*
> 
> PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi



Careful with this. In the owners manual for the 820 Pro warns against putting foil on the flame broiler. P17 under #3 - IMPORTANT: Due to high heat, do not cover the flame broiler or probes with aluminum foil.

Not sure if this is just the 820 or not, check your manual.


----------



## HHYak (Aug 11, 2019)

Not sure on a Grilla, but my manual says preheat at 350’ with the lid closed for 15-20 mins. 

The 820 is my first smoker ever so I don’t know if the preheat makes a huge difference because I’ve always done it. All 1.5 months of my smoking experience


----------

